
Foreign Data Wrappers in PostgreSQL and a closer look at postgres_fdw - okket
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/08/21/foreign-data-wrappers-postgresql-postgres_fdw/
======
avivallarapu
Would be waiting for a similar post on PostgreSQL talking to other
heterogenous databases like MySQL and MongoDB.

------
jobinau
A summary of all the main features included in the PostgreSQL FDW so far with
Illustration.

------
avivallarapu
This is one of the posts requested by many PostgreSQL users.

------
dbennett
A great article on this very useful feature of PostgreSQL.

